# Hi all



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello, my name is Melissa 
I just found this site today and figured I could use it in the future for my cat, Angel. I got Angel from my boyfriend, last Christmas Eve, after my cat of 12 years died. I also have a 6 month old black lab, Coby. Except I wont have him for much longer, because I believe he deserves a better home. I go to school full time and will be working soon. I can't give much attention to my animals, and when I do, most of it goes to Coby, which obviously isn't fair for Angel. Which is also part of the reason I'm giving Coby to a better home. Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself. I will be posting a picture of my kitty and puppy soon. 
Melissa


----------



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

Why do I keep posting things twice? Sorry about this..


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi again, I dont know what is going on but I read this same post 4 times! :wink: 
welcome to the forums!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Maybe you're double clicking the submit button?

Anyhow, welcome aboard.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum(again) :lol:


----------

